# Red-Nose Freshwater Death



## frothhelmet (14 Mar 2011)

I was searching for the previous thread but I couldn't find it so I am writing it here. My red-nose which I had for 5 months died inexplicably. It grew a great deal and was very pretty but died for no apparent reason. a1matt had three that similarly disappeared for no apparent reason. So mr.luke may be right that this species does not really freshwater friendly long-term. It does however eat BBA like a champ --- seen it with my own eyes --- eliminated a totally infested 20l all by it's lonesome. It will also eat crypts and java fern, but stays away from riccia and various mosses. Hope that helps.


----------



## a1Matt (15 Mar 2011)

oh man, sorry to hear your red nose went the same way as mine 
I'm curious to hear if anyone else has kept them alive for longer...

(I'm using mini ramshorns now, they are not as efficient as the red noses, but are slowly but surely eradicating my BBA.)


----------



## frothhelmet (15 Mar 2011)

Mini-ramshorns (Gyraulus sp.)? I am pretty sure they are regular ramshorns (Planorbis sp.). If you want mini-rams I got some...


----------



## a1Matt (16 Mar 2011)

oops sorry. 

Yes, it is the Planorbis sp.

I just meant they are not the big pond ramshorns.  I forgot there was another genus of ramshorns known as mini-ramshorns.  I need to gem up on the scientific names of my snails   

I am still curious to hear more about peoples experience with the red nose shrimp (Caridina gracilirostris, see I knew that one    )....


----------



## Gill (16 Mar 2011)

A1matt i right they are not truely FW, but slightly brackish


----------



## hotweldfire (12 Apr 2011)

Found this French site and a couple of others that suggests their natural lifespan is 12 months:

http://www.crusta-fauna.org/shrimp-index/caridina-gracilirostris/

But who knows if they haven't kept them in brackish water.

Also this if anyone fancies attempting to breed them:

http://www.shrimpnow.com/content.php/130-Red-Nose-Shrimp-Breeding


----------

